# Kontakt 6 crossgrade problem - why don't I qualify?



## VVEremita (Mar 23, 2019)

Dear VI-control community,

I am pretty new to the world of virtual orchestration and this forum has been my go-to point for updates, research and resources. Thank you for that. 

I have a quick question about the crossgrade to Kontakt 6. I own several third party Player libraries (Spitfire Solo Strings, Olafur Arnalds Chamber Evolutions, Albion V,...).

The NI online shop says I don't qualify for the crossgrade. I don't fully understand why...

Is it because these libraries are based on Kontakt 5 Player and not Kontakt 6 Player?

Or because they (strangely) don't show up under "my products and serials", even though I have activated them in Native Access?

Thanks in advance and kind regards

PS: I submitted the question to NI support as well. But I plan on buying a Kontakt Full library very soon.


----------



## wst3 (Mar 23, 2019)

They have a list of eligible libraries here:
https://www.native-instruments.com/...Player&cHash=84dfb23f687bf5f266c66354e263c546

They do not allow cross-grades for third party libraries that are available through their web site, I'm not sure what the logic is there.

You may need to wait on an answer from them I'm afraid.


----------



## FrontierSoundFX (Mar 28, 2019)

I had issues back when I upgraded my Kontakt 4 library. With the new Mac I could even use 4 because of OS compatibility. Built in obsolescence keeps my wallet nice and empty.


----------

